# WW2 Elgin Pocket WAtch



## brindle (Feb 17, 2019)

I own an Elgin GS Mk II pocket watch that was made during 1942/3 (serial number 41227275). On the back of the watch underneath the pheon symbol is the inscription T.K. 8156. Can anyone tell me what this means? I understand these watches were issued to British Army personnel but would that include everyone or certain ranks only? I have pictures of the watch but do not know how to upload these as an attachment.

Many Thanks
Phil


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

You need to upload the pictures to a hosting site like Imgur (https://imgur.com/upload) and then copy the link into your post.

These questions often don't get definitive answers, ref this, which has a TK code like yours.

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/elgin-military-pocketwatch-701140.html

I'd refer you to the MOD code thread in this forum, but I don't think it helps.

I have one similar, but the code begins with A. I think it's some kind of stock or order code.


----------

